# Show off your MoW setup!!!



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I did some digging and found a few older threads about MoW setups but most of them had half the pictures removed thanks to photobucket so I figured I'd start a new thread for motivation and inspiration! I just picked up a 200 ton crane, a Jordan Spreader and I have a few MoW flatcars kicking around none of which are photo ready at the moment...


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I made the loads for these gondolas for a friend. he did the weathering and the photography.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don F said:


> I made the loads for these gondolas for a friend. he did the weathering and the photography.
> View attachment 555167
> View attachment 555168
> View attachment 555169
> ...


Nice Don, CNJ too.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Nice Don, CNJ too.


Thanks. My friend is a huge CNJ fan. He grew up in the Ashley area, and now resides in New Hampshire.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Busy in my yard today.










Big Wigs coming in today on the Whirlybird.
Got to get a crane to get the pole out of the way. The crawler is boxed in.




































I will start with my Lionel PRR #18 Ballast Tamper, Just came into the yard and the bigwigs want to take a look.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Crew digs.













































And the motive power.









Quite the mixture of eras, but ehh.

And I need a gon (like Don) and a crane or derrick car to load it.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

That's some crew and equipment Big Ed! Nice work train Stumpy, I like the vegetation abatement tanker. I was looking at a crane recently in the TCA quarterly, and I may buy it.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

My entire mow set up is not on the layout and only have pictures of one crane but I can add my set up one day soon. As of right now my train is painted orange for Csx but I have the full walthers now train set up in ho scale. It will eventually be painted and lettered for atsf


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I added this jib crane to a Weaver TOFC that I want to convert to an MOW car some day.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

These are also Weaver wood side gons that I made ballast, tie, muck and scrap tie loads for. These are custom cars, so they won't be used as MOW cars.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow awesome everybody keep them coming!!! I just added a PRR blacksmithing car because I can't stop and have a serious issue


----------



## bowerda47 (Sep 1, 2017)

Here are a few of the MOW assets owned by the MichMash Railroad. A Lionel 6-31747 Erie Pennsylvania set, an MTH 30-2123 D&RGW Rotary Snow Plow Car, a Lionel 6-19714 NYC work caboose with search light, & a Lionel 2460 Bucyrus Crane car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Next, To go with the Tamper, I have the Lionel #55 PRR Tie jector , 1957?
Works fine


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Some MOW loads for line repair. Red ballast was common in northeast PA, and it was also a common site to see red and gray mixed. The muck load represents cleanup following a derailment with major damage to rails and road bed.The load with wood parts crate, ballast and ties would be for a small repair. The last photo is a load of ties for large scale replacement. This Weaver wood side gon is the only MOW car I currently have.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Next in the yard is a Lionel #3927 Track cleaning car. 1956?


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I found a brand new discontinued PRR Walthers Work Train set #2 with 6 MoW cars on ebay a few days ago and was hemming and hollering about pulling the trigger. I decided last night during my insomniatic sleep that I would send an offer $10 below the asking price only to wake up this morning to find that the seller had offered the watchers $15 off so I pulled the trigger which should end my MoW purchases for a while...


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Mantua, ≈1960


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

afboundguy said:


> I found a brand new discontinued PRR Walthers Work Train set #2 with 6 MoW cars on ebay a few days ago


Good find. 

For a while I was keeping an eye out for those, but every time one came up it would get bid up outta sight. So I gave up and started piecemealing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Next up will be the Lionel #53 Rio Grande snow plow. 1957/1960
I won this here years ago, if you care to read. Guess the item and win a free Switcher!

Pictures from the thread when I got it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CNJ pulling out with the #36526 LIONEL PRR Work Caboose. Going to Scranton, Pennsylvania.

Lighted, with a load of gold nuggets.......Real Gold chunks. Sets off the metal detector. 
The Army riding shotgun.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sticking with the PRR is a # 36555 LIONEL WORK TRANSFER CABOOSE


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Stumpy said:


> Good find.
> 
> For a while I was keeping an eye out for those, but every time one came up it would get bid up outta sight. So I gave up and started piecemealing.


There's an HO PRR one and a SP one on ebay still that just got listed last night...

Walthers HO Scale Pennsylvania Railroad Work Train Set #1 6 Car Kit NOS 932-88 | eBay 
WALTHERS HO 932-93 " WORK TRAINS SET #2 " SEE NOTES , LOT # 20283 | eBay


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

afboundguy said:


> There's an HO PRR one and a SP one on ebay still that just got listed last night


Thanks. I reckon that's not a bad price for 6 pcs of rolling stock.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Nope not at all... I think the one I got was listed for $85 but the seller sent me an offer of $70 after I added it to my watchlist...


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

A load of old ties crosses an open deck girder bridge on the Wrong Way RR shelf layout. Some ballast laden gons head across the wood trestle on The WWRR.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a Lionel #3620 1954-56. Diecast chassis.
Painted for my Bethlehem Steel work train.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don F said:


> A load of old ties crosses an open deck girder bridge on the Wrong Way RR shelf layout. Some ballast laden gons head across the wood trestle on The WWRR.
> View attachment 555552
> View attachment 555553


Looks like you cleaned up the old trestle bridge some from the last time I saw it?
Or else it is the picture hiding the natural weathering that was going on? Like mine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Add a welding caboose car, Lionel.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I got both of these sets at a train show for $25. I believe it was the last show before the shutdown. Haven’t gotten around to lettering and numbering for the atsf yet but it will eventually be a good project. I’ve also got a rotary snow plow, and a couple other snow plows. One is scratch built the other is a walthers kit. My last thing in my mow is my dapol track cleaner.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Looks like you cleaned up the old trestle bridge some from the last time I saw it?
> Or else it is the picture hiding the natural weathering that was going on? Like mine.


Every so often, I get the bug to run some trains, so I pull out the compressor to blow out the cob webs, and then the green scouring pad to clean the track.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I just finished putting together my Jordan Spreader and was about to start on my blacksmitting car but ran out of time only to see that my big Walther's kit was delivered so now I have 6 or 7 to put together!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

afboundguy said:


> I just finished putting together my Jordan Spreader and was about to start on my blacksmitting car but ran out of time only to see that my big Walther's kit was delivered so now I have 6 or 7 to put together!!!


It looks good?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few Cranes in the yard.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> It looks good?


It looks ok. I couldn't for the life of me get the wing and the pistons to stay so that I could open up the wings so I just made it stay closed for now. Maybe if I ever get super ambitions I could try and somehow drill small holes to be able to put in a small pin so it would be easily moved out to simulate how it was used in real life.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Who is that kit by? I always liked the Jordan spreader but couldn’t justify a super expensive rtr model to not be used


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Jscullans said:


> Who is that kit by? I always liked the Jordan spreader but couldn’t justify a super expensive rtr model to not be used


It was a Walther's kit that I had to assemble. Bought it brand new and sealed from ebay for around $40 shipped. Took me maybe 1-2 hours to put it together taking my time... I was slightly rusty as I haven't done a plastic model kit in at least 15+ years so it's not the best job but it's a MoW so I plan on weathering it heavily since MoW cars were rarely cleaned and it will hide the crappy glue job I did on several spots!


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I use tamiya thin cement. It welds the plastic together and dries up super fast. I don’t use tube glue like I did as a kid unless it’s on a building. Then I tend to use it if I have a small crease that’s in need of filling. The thin cement makes a real pretty joint too as long as you don’t end up with it on your fingers or you don’t touch the glue joint till it cures


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Jscullans said:


> I use tamiya thin cement. It welds the plastic together and dries up super fast. I don’t use tube glue like I did as a kid unless it’s on a building. Then I tend to use it if I have a small crease that’s in need of filling. The thin cement makes a real pretty joint too as long as you don’t end up with it on your fingers or you don’t touch the glue joint till it cures


Thanks for the advice I'll have to pick up some. The old school smell gets you feeling lightheaded cement came with the kit I bought and I've always used that. Again it's not a big issue since it's a Mow and I'll weather he bejesus out of it but for the nicer models I'll def use that cement...


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Started building some of the MoW rolling stock from the old Walthers kit today. Got 4 of the 6 done. I lost the crane hook which totally pissed me off since everything was still sealed... I haven't painted any of the brown as I plan to weather them pretty well and don't have any of the PRR MoW yellow paint...


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hurricane hit the RR yard?


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

@Big Ed lack of having a layout and trying to test and run everything hit my yard!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Grub wagon arrived today.










Some MoW crews work cheaper than others.


----------

